# ABS pipe in tank plumbing?



## huddles

Anyone ever had any issues with ABS piping in the aquarium plumbing?

Huddles


----------



## CICHthis

I don't know if I would do it, just because ABS isn't made for potable water, which is what we consume, ABS is mainly used for waste water. I've always heard that ABS leaches chemicals into the water, but, I've seen ppl use it and I have never seen any ill affects on the fish population.

Don't take the chance, get PVC.


----------



## Jiblets

ABS is perfectly safe for potable water. It's just not safe for the pressures we use to keep our potable water flowing.

Keep in mind ABS is used by code for drains, and the output from city/town upstream from you is your intake.


----------



## huddles

OK,

looks like I tore a scab off an age-old debate. I have reviewed everything on ABS by now including past and scientific findings from 2001 until now - trust me. ABS is perfectly safe for aquarium. There is no algae killing ingredients etc. The only difference is that it is not rated for pressure. Aquarium returns do not typically produce enough pressure to worry about.

satlies argue about the black being better than the white (sched 26) in the tank, but PVC also comes in sched 40 in black.

Either way to kill this thread I found a great spot in north Miss./lower Brampton that sells the desired 1 1/4" PVC pipe so I bought that

Thanks


----------



## Aquatic Designs

What happens when you use this.

ABS is derived from acrylonitrile, butadiene, and styrene. Acrylonitrile is a synthetic monomer produced from propylene and ammonia; butadiene is a petroleum hydrocarbon obtained from the C4 fraction of steam cracking; styrene monomer is made by dehydrogenation of ethyl benzene - a hydrocarbon obtained in the reaction of ethylene and benzene.

And use this to attach them together.

*Butanone*, also known as *methyl ethyl ketone* or *MEK*, is an organic compound with the formula CH3C(O)CH2CH3.
Oxidation of 2-butanol is one way to produce butanone. Butanone is produced by the dehydrogenation of 2-butanol using a catalyst based on copper, zinc, or bronze:
CH3CH(OH)CH2CH3 → CH3C(O)CH2CH3 + H2 In this way, approximately 700M kg are produced yearly. Other routes that have been examined but not implemented include Wacker oxidation of 2-butene and oxidation of isobutylbenzene (analogous to the industrial route to acetone).[2]
Butanone is biosynthesized by some trees and found in some fruits and vegetables in small amounts. It is released to the air from car and truck exhausts.

And then use it in your aquarium? Or drink out of it?

I say it's not worth the cost of saving a few bucks.


----------



## Jiblets

I don't want to step on any toes, but we already ABS in our hobby. Some examples that come to mind are Powerheads, HOB motors (not 100% sure on this one), bulkheads and prefabricated pond liners. ABS is even a component of some tattoo ink... (No Mom, I don't have any tattoos) 

The production of ABS sounds scary, but so does the production of PVC. If you're interested, try a google search of "ABS health concerns" vs "PVC health concerns"

Huddles - I usually leave my scabs to heal... but sometimes I can't help picking... 

On a related note, I was going to make an in-line CO2 reactor/heater out of ABS, just due to the ease of access of parts (Home depot is really close), but I don't think they make a 2" bushing with 1" NPT (female). I could find 1/2", 3/4", 1.25", 1.5" and 2" NPT, but not 1"- ARRRGH.

Looks like I still need to make a trip to JJ's for some PVC.  

One last thought. If anything does leach out of ABS or PVC, I'd expect the water changes would be more than enough to take care of it.

Cheers!


----------



## Aquatic Designs

Pond liner is either EPDM rubber non treated or PVC. I can't name a single filter housing that is ABS from any of the brand name manufacturers that is submersible. Yes HOB motor housings might be ABS but they don't touch the water. And some external parts made of ABS. But none of the parts that are either in or touch the water are ABS. Name a brand and model as example and correct me if i'm wrong.

Yes they do make a 2" bushing with 1" fnpt. JJ will have it. HD will not. If your still having trouble I have a few. In 2" spigot/1" FNPT and in 2" MNPT/1" FNPT

According to our health ministry and safety codes. They say chlorine/chloramine, ammonia and floride in small doses is safe for humans to consume too.

This taken from WIKIpedia.

"Butanone is an irritant, but serious health effects in animals have been seen only at very high levels. When inhaled, these effects included birth defects.[3] Butanone is listed as a Table II precursor under the United Nations Convention Against Illicit Traffic in Narcotic Drugs and Psychotropic Substances.[4]"

Those were not aquatic animals.

Don't forget a fishes habitat and the fish itself are much more sensitive then ours.

Is there any real scientific data to prove either side. I have been trying to find something concrete for or against its use. All I find are arguments from both sides nothing scientific.

IMO Not worth the savings to find out otherwise. I find dead horses easier to beat, then live ones. I find they are too fast and the animal rights people don't like it.


----------



## UnderTheSea

Have a look at BWI Plumbing or check your local Lowes. Lowes has a great selection of PVC pipe and fittings


----------

